# easy strain to grow



## slamdfullsize (Dec 15, 2006)

looking for a somewhat easy strain to grow. something that wont give me alot of problems but that will still give me a good yeild and smoke. also, the quicker it flowers and the shorter it stays the better. just wondering what everyone thinks...


----------



## Blacky (Dec 17, 2006)

NL, does exactly what you want


----------



## Wavels (Dec 17, 2006)

NL is excellent, easy and fairly quick to ripen.
Apollo 11 is a fast growing easy plant with a more sativa high....less than 50 days on some phenos, but it will get much taller than NL.
Skunk #1 is a good choice also for first timers....seeds should be cheap and the high is way underrated...IMO. 
It takes a little while longer to ripen, but overall a good easy first grow!


----------



## mogie (Dec 17, 2006)

This is pretty good these solid nugs are resilient and strong against molds and other diseases, making Durban Poison a strain that can be grown even in non-harvesting seasons making it one of the easier to grow strains available.​


----------



## vandewalle (Dec 17, 2006)

well if you want something really easy just get lowryder 1 or 2 the yeild is moderate and its autoflowering so you dont even need to worry about anything. the only problem is that you cant take clones. but its quick flowers in a little over a month and it only vegs for like 2-3 weeks. if you want something that flowers fast but still is great...go for some ak-48 it flowers in a month in a half.


----------



## slamdfullsize (Dec 22, 2006)

i think that ak47 or 48... which is better... sounds pretty cool. im sure my buddies would love to get some of that. but the lowryder, ive beent hinking about that, and as far as the no clones thing, thats cool, ill just take one female and one male and mate them. then i have more seeds of it. 


cool, well, im sure ill be back with more questions since i hope to start my second grow in about a month


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 4, 2007)

NL all the way. Easy to grow, and very easy to clone. Wish I had some #5 seeds...

Nelson


----------



## Troglart (Jan 8, 2007)

anyone know of a good indoor strain that only gets about 6 feet high, im keeping it in a broken elevator from my room, i cant find a good source for light either so im looking for a indoor plant that can only grow 6ft high top and with a good enough high and yeild


----------



## adirondak evergreen (Jan 8, 2007)

lowryder 1 works very well the one male and one female should yield you around 20 to 40 seeds if everything goes ok. just havested 7 pollenated females have about 220 seeds really good flavor even withh the seeds taken out. decent high...


----------



## Jumpper303 (Jan 19, 2007)

Try Summertime Buddha, the seeds arent expensive and they are outdoors, you can get them at Toronto420 seed bank . Toronto420 Seed Bank - Top Quality Seeds At Affordable Prices 
they also have an online store so dont worry if u dont live in the Toronto area, 

this is part of the decription of the strain they have on the site so if it interests you check it out 

"Light-green coloured buds, wonderful magical fragrance, lots of THC, fast-growing and early flowering make this seed strain an ideal indoor as well as outdoor choice; *lots* of green sticky buds with a nice mellow high to remind you of summertime"


----------



## mogie (Jan 19, 2007)

Lowryder will work but in my opinion it isn't the best strain out there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2007)

my super skunk is going crazy after 10 days of 12/12.


----------



## ljjr (Jan 19, 2007)

bigbud and celtic stone....good yielders, hard as hell to kill, high is above average on bigbud...killer high on celtic stone... and fdd2blk thats looks like an old school bowl of cream-of-wheat lol i used to eat it as a kid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2007)

that's not your moms' cream-of-wheat.


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 1, 2010)

Mandolin#1
TopSkunk44
8MilesHigh

check em out, i won't tell you where to get them tho, since that'd look like spam, but PM me if you are curious
(i'm starting a grow with these 3 (3 of each) plus ten bagseeds (for practice).
These are some highly recommended strains for Noobs, such as myself, but they turn out a LOT of really great bud. (supposedely) I've done quite a few hours of research on each one. Mould resistant, they all withstand extreme weather conditions, or are good indoors, anti pest, high yield, cheap seeds (cause they're well established strains, they're now essentially on the bargainshelf)


----------



## juslikejesus (May 20, 2010)

glad i stumbled on this thread, kind of cool to know cause i'm a beginner and I'm not trying any of these but I like to hear that strains like Northern Lights and Ak47 are easy to grow.


----------



## mjizzle51 (Sep 4, 2011)

slamdfullsize said:


> looking for a somewhat easy strain to grow. something that wont give me alot of problems but that will still give me a good yeild and smoke. also, the quicker it flowers and the shorter it stays the better. just wondering what everyone thinks...


 I would go with white rhino


----------



## mjizzle51 (Sep 4, 2011)

white rhino flowers quickly and produces a ton with most seeds being pest resistant and mold/fungus resistant as well


----------



## icsensimilla.com (Mar 30, 2012)

Actually we picked up some Summertime Buddha and crossed it with a sour diesel. The breed from the SB (mother) was fantastic. We picked it up from those guys at T-420 also. It was a super easy strain to grow, clones easily, and most of all was pretty resistant to aggressive conditions and bugs. Would recommend her for anyone who likes easy sativas to grow


----------



## js3 (Nov 9, 2012)

slamdfullsize said:


> looking for a somewhat easy strain to grow. something that wont give me alot of problems but that will still give me a good yeild and smoke. also, the quicker it flowers and the shorter it stays the better. just wondering what everyone thinks...


Try DINAFEM's Blue Hash. Awesome plant. 1 week veg, sea of green. 8 weeks flower, 9 maybe if you wanna push it to the limit. My pheno has an amazing lemon hash smell. Best smell i have ever come across IMO.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Nov 10, 2012)

js3 said:


> Try DINAFEM's Blue Hash. Awesome plant. 1 week veg, sea of green. 8 weeks flower, 9 maybe if you wanna push it to the limit. My pheno has an amazing lemon hash smell. Best smell i have ever come across IMO.


you do realize that question was asked back in 2007. lol, you must be blazed out of your mind. lmao,


----------



## Victom (Nov 10, 2012)

i guess NL has been the no.1 answer to these questions for years lMAO
since this thread is years old and even these days the top answer is NL #5

these days i would prefer a NL cross rather then straight NL.


----------



## ziggaro (Nov 10, 2012)

Can't go wrong with white widow.. One of my early grows was the nirvana white widow which was pretty uniform and decent yield. Put up with crazy abuse I flowered in a 2x3x5 plywood box I made with a 600 watt. I can't believe the heat didn't kill them! 
When I brought it back to the homies they all wanted to buy it but I wouldn't sell it. My one boy was trying to give me 400 for an oz shit I don't sell trees I smoke you up tough and maybe give a little away but thats it.


----------



## blindbaby (Nov 10, 2012)

again, i have an aurora indica (nl x aphgan), that is short, with thick, strong limbs, short internode spacing, and wide, wide leaves. its my first run on this, but it sounds like what you want.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 11, 2012)

Victom said:


> i guess NL has been the no.1 answer to these questions for years lMAO
> since this thread is years old and even these days the top answer is NL #5
> 
> these days i would prefer a NL cross rather then straight NL.


NL#5 is like the "big boy tomato" of the cannabis world. 

Its a modern strain bred specifically to have the features that most indoor growers want (easy to grow, disease and abuse resistant, short height, low scent, good yield, good potency, and relatively short flowering time), plus the ceeds are generally inexpensive and widely available. 

Its just hard to mess this one up, and that's why its the perfect beginner strain.


----------

